# Off of everything - Been awhile since i've posted



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

It has been ages since i've been on here. I hope everybody is doing better than they were the day before.

I really feel like I should help out more. Perhaps some time i'll get around to it. Right now i'm starting a load of projects to keep busy and not think about this DP/DR shit.

Medications

I am off of all of them. I have been for awhile now. Done with KPin about 5 months ago and done with Zoloft about 1 or 2 months ago.

Give Zoloft time. Do it slow. It was really jacked up and i was having strange brain ticks. But i think its gone now!!! One day I just realized by brain wasn't swirlign anymore. But Zolfot is ROUGH!!!! That is a rough ride. Kpin was not. That was smooth as hell. up to 1.5 mg per day for like 8 months. then right down to nothing. No addiction. No issues. I never even think of the shtuff.

i cured my dpdr? Nope. HAH. YEEAAH about that. So I take vitamin b and what not now. And i'm off meds. But my vision is jacked and I still have dp/dr. I just handle it better.

I'm fat now. Yeah. It sucks.

So this all kicks in in September hard. My whole family said that thats it. I even called my dad "soooo september is it isn't it?" "yes it is"

I felt it really come on in Sep. I really oculd tell the difference. So now i'm ready for it. And I just accept that in these few months my life is going to be wacky. And I have some klonopin around juuuust incase. But mostly my vision gets extra shotty. ITs bad right now. Been bad for a while.

So if anything. There is hope guys. Cut the stress out of your life with a fucking blow torch!!!!! Klonopin is probably the best drug you can take so long as you dont have an addictive nature to you (I do not). Zoloft is the devil. I dont know how much it helped me. Maybe it did. But be wary of going up to 150mg and then cutting down. But you can get through it. Like they said it takes about 1 month to get rid of all the crap.

Everything around you is still the same so just go with it as much as you can. I do have feelings. I'm off all the meds. I listen to shit like Deftones Xerces and I nearly cry. I listen to Failure - the nurse that loved me and it has great impact on me. I get PIIIISSED. oh boy do i get pissed. ITs a good thing. So i'm not a total dead head. But I am not the same person I was a year and a half ago.

My memory is still crappy and i'm still space case and kinda removed. I can get pretty emo at times. My vision is fubar. actually screw that. my perception is fubar. my eyes are fiiiine. my brain is just going wacky with the images.. lots of after images!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

BlueTank said:


> It has been ages since i've been on here. I hope everybody is doing better than they were the day before.
> 
> I really feel like I should help out more. Perhaps some time i'll get around to it. Right now i'm starting a load of projects to keep busy and not think about this DP/DR shit.
> 
> ...


I envy you my friend, but I'm also very happy to hear you are off all the meds, hopefully one day i'll be the one posting something like this!


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

So you posted this on my birthday almost two years ago.
I'm on Prozac, Wellbutrin, and take Klonopin. For some reason I've always feared the benzo the most.

I just started NAC, a vitamin, and hopefully it will eventually help me get off of Prozac and Wellbutrin.

Have your visuals improved? I'm swimming in a fish tank... have been for four years. My cognitive abilities have decreased. Is the klonapin wacking me out? Or do you think it's the anti-depressants? Or neither?

Thanks.


BlueTank said:


> It has been ages since i've been on here. I hope everybody is doing better than they were the day before.
> 
> I really feel like I should help out more. Perhaps some time i'll get around to it. Right now i'm starting a load of projects to keep busy and not think about this DP/DR shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

anyone else on klonopin, pleaseeeee do not stop it cold down to 0mg's right away. it's really dangerous, it could cause you to have seizures, because it is a seizure medication (even if you have no history of them), that's one you should really ask a dr or pharmacist how to tapper off of


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice - I'm well aware and have a great doctor. I'm very concerned about how hard it will be, and also how long it will take AFTER I'm completely off to feel "normal" again. I just am trying to figure out if the Klonopin is a contributor to the spaced-out feeling.

Thanks again.



kate_edwin said:


> anyone else on klonopin, pleaseeeee do not stop it cold down to 0mg's right away. it's really dangerous, it could cause you to have seizures, because it is a seizure medication (even if you have no history of them), that's one you should really ask a dr or pharmacist how to tapper off of


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

Honestly, There's a lot of people on this board that do not like klonopin. I understand there are dangers, but that can be said with any medicine. I don't enjoy the fact that I'm on it, but I've been on it for four years and have been told by numerous doctors that it can be taken for as long as I need it. As far as the spaced out feeling it can be caused by klonopin absolutely. The best bet is to try and keep busy and not think about it. That's what usually helps me. Lately my problem has been forgetting things. Not long term, but when I'm on my computer and go to type in a search subject and get sidetracked, 5 mins later I cant remember what I wanted to search for. Its extremely annoying and I know it's due to all my medicine use. You just have to take the bad with the good I suppose. May I ask how many mgs/daily and how long you've been on klonopin?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys. My memory is bad too man. I forgot about this thread. I just now looked at all threads I have ever made. I think I was looking for one I remembered posting about some people who used to be on here. I saw this one and thought "wow I never kept up on it"

So yes my vision is jacked. I just live with this stupid vision. It comes and goes. It fluctuates a lot and based of many factors ranging from stress, to late in the day, to tired eyes from watching movies in the dark or wokring on the computer, to being around chemicals like spray paints.

But its still there.

Does KPin mess you up? Um. Not sure. I was such a mess when I started taking all this stuff that I couldn't say. I do know traditionaly i've read things that cause or promote DP/DR. Benzos would be one of these!!! All H1 Blockers too. Basically I have a list in the back of my brain of everything that is said to cuase problems. Some people say they triggered DP/DR solely because of Benzos. IMO ideally you don't take any medications. I try not to take any sleeping pills becasue most are H1 Blcokers. "Antihistimenes". Marijuana. Cough Medicine! i stay away from Codiene!!! Tussionex!! no way man. I took Tussionex and ended up with DP/DR very shortly after. Can't say it was "the cause" but its mixed in there for sure. So i try to stay awy from it.

I quickly moved up to .5 mg in the morning and 1 mg at night before bed. Wake up . Take my .5 mg I thiiiiink at like 10am. Then take my 1mg around 10pm or about before bed.

I moved up to this over a few months and then rolled like this for god I dunno. 8 months? Then I spent about 3 months getting off of it. This part is fucking annoying. The pills were like 1mg at that point so i was cutting them down and at some point i was trying to get .5 and lower pills. Cause shaving these generic pills were shitty. But the doctor say stuff abou t"blah blah blah" control. Bascially its a controlled pill. They alot so much per insurance sessions or whatevers. I mostly tapered on my own. Doctor was a dufus.

Its been so long its hard to remember but I think I just went down by about .2 or .25 MG of Klonopin per week. Trying to eye-ball shave off in betweens. 1.4, 1.38, 1.38, 1.35, 1.35, 1.3, 1.3, 1.28... Nothing exact.









I cut off my morning first because I needed my fucking sleep. So i weighted some of my tapering to the .5 in the moring i think. Its hard to explain this shit. you just kidna feel it out. You feel whats gonna work.

The end is like a slide. you want to slow taper. But its the hardest. no joke guys at one point i was damn near licking pills.







. I would take the lowest dose pill i had and then like shave off a little and eat it. LOL! No matter what the end is the roughest, But like i said in OP it wasn't too bad for me.....

I started to taper Zoloft when KPin started to seem minimal. Not sure when. But just started to taper it when Kpin was down to probably like .25 a day tops. That was another story. Same tapering as KPin basically only with a LOT more withdrawels! Do not freak out! The brain shit goes away! You wont evern realize. One day you'll just remember that you used to be a bit tipsy and scrambled. But that goes away after like a month.


----------

